# Is my mouse about to give birth?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Never seen it before, it normally happens when im not here, but i currently have a female mouse (who isnt normally out and about) sit/laying/relaxing in the middle of her tank breathign quite heavily?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

i have no idea but hey how exciting sorry i cant help.... X x X


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> Never seen it before, it normally happens when im not here, but i currently have a female mouse (who isnt normally out and about) sit/laying/relaxing in the middle of her tank breathign quite heavily?


It's abit strange for her to be in the middle of the cage...
Keep an eye on her she may be having difficulty..is it her first litter??

She could of course just be getting ready and will go into the nesst to give birth but I woudn't disturb her anyway.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

saxon said:


> It's abit strange for her to be in the middle of the cage...
> Keep an eye on her she may be having difficulty..is it her first litter??
> 
> She could of course just be getting ready and will go into the nesst to give birth but I woudn't disturb her anyway.


ok she has buggered off now to the food bowl.. lol. yes it is her first litter. my fav she is brown with a light belly and white front feed and a white tip to her tail


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

Hard to tell without a photo to be honest. Usually they get HUGE like they swallowed a golf ball. Most of mine tend to pop overnight especially around 0200. I usually pick up they are about to pop very soon when they start "waddling" they really start to plod around and its all an effort. Bless. 

Best of luck thou and hope you wake up to some babies.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Savanna said:


> Hard to tell without a photo to be honest. Usually they get HUGE like they swallowed a golf ball. Most of mine tend to pop overnight especially around 0200. I usually pick up they are about to pop very soon when they start "waddling" they really start to plod around and its all an effort. Bless.
> 
> Best of luck thou and hope you wake up to some babies.



she is mahooosive, HUGE!.. lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Well??? lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

well she has gone, but no noises... so i guess not. lol.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww :lol2:


well she has got to pop soon, if she doesnt ... she will literally pop. lol


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd just leave well alone and see how she goes.
Not many have problems and as long as she is old anough she should be fine.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

saxon said:


> I'd just leave well alone and see how she goes.
> Not many have problems and as long as she is old anough she should be fine.


she is young, but old enough yea, i hope she will be ok. i havent seen her for a while, so hopfuly she is ok and sleeping  i would hear noisese from mummy and babies wouldnt i? i havent had baby mice for agess now, cant remember  lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

well she is in the food bowl, so i guess not. lol


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds like she is gonna pop anytime soon. Lots of bedding and leave her be. Don't worry you'll know when she has you'll soon hear all the little ones squeeking away.

I am in the same position with one of my rats. Hoping to get home from work in the morning and find squeeking rat pups


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

no sqeaking... so either she has eaten them.. or.... she hasnt given birth,,


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Has she slimmed down????

There may still be babies though they dont' always make a row.
Don't go looking in for another few days at least, probably a week, hopefully there will be a surprise for you!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

saxon said:


> Has she slimmed down????
> 
> There may still be babies though they dont' always make a row.
> Don't go looking in for another few days at least, probably a week, hopefully there will be a surprise for you!!!



well they are very shy mice..
so im sitting here in the dark, lol with just the light from the ppc screen...
just fed them
so hopefully she will show herself.


EDIT - just saw her, running!! lol still HUGE


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Oo let us know if anything happens, very exciting!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok well i can here squeking now, sounds more jigh pitched than an adult, so possible babiess..
hmmm


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ooo fingers crossed it is!!


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

High pitched squeeking? Yep, she has had a litter I am sure. My rat didn't pop though. Bless her she looks like she has swallowed a rugby ball. Hoping that this mornin is the day

Congrats


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm still waiting on a syrian to give birth as well.

Not a planned mating this one so I dont' know when she will have them.
One of the males got out and must have mated her through the bars of the cage!!!!!
She is humongous so it must be pretty imminent. The male was out for 5-6 days so there is quite a wide possibility for the birth date.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oo
well there is no squeekign today..sooooo she has either eaten them or they asleep or she didnt give birth lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> oo
> well there is no squeekign today..sooooo she has either eaten them or they asleep or she didnt give birth lol


is she still as big?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> is she still as big?


havent seen any of them, they only out and about at night


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

well just saw her, she is thin, so it must be her babies..still cant hear them...


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

try not to disturb her too much for a few days with it being her first litter, then after that, PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS!! haha


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

haha take a little peep, I harrass my mice all the time but then again i spend too much time with them me thinks lol

They must get sick of me lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> haha take a little peep, I harrass my mice all the time but then again i spend too much time with them me thinks lol
> 
> They must get sick of me lol


they told me they really do hate you! there planning on building a giant mouce to eat you while you sleep, sorry


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> they told me they really do hate you! there planning on building a giant mouce to eat you while you sleep, sorry


They love me really i take them almost everywhere with me  

They love there trips to my cousins primary school and my college :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> try not to disturb her too much for a few days with it being her first litter, then after that, PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS!! haha


lol! i will try to get some next week. i can hear them now! i have also just noticed that another is pregnant too hehe 



Mischievous_Mark said:


> haha take a little peep, I harrass my mice all the time but then again i spend too much time with them me thinks lol
> 
> They must get sick of me lol


lol!!!
mind never get handled, so they dont really like me, hence i doonnt see them much



farmercoope said:


> they told me they really do hate you! there planning on building a giant mouce to eat you while you sleep, sorry


lol!



Mischievous_Mark said:


> They love me really i take them almost everywhere with me
> 
> They love there trips to my cousins primary school and my college :whistling2:



hmmm....


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

babies are now being VERY loud and woke me up.. i really hope they arent beign eaten.. im worried now *tried to blank everything ... noises.... AAHH i have babies squeeking, fans going offf on the uroplatus cos they are too hot, and tokays tokayingggggg*


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oh my
one is giving birth, and in an orderly queue, the 4 female mice, are picking them up and moving them, they are bright bright pink... is that normal?
i hope they not moving them to eat them AHHHHHH stress!!! why cant they lay eggs!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

one is runnign around with one in her MOUTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! 
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


EDIT - there are three mice just runnning rund and round, with screaming babies!!!

EDIT - cant watch anymore, they are now fighting over the babies.. all bar 1 are first timers i know it was kinda gonna happen, just scares me 

EDIT - they are gonna be snake food anyway... am i going to be able to do it.. pfft i dunno never been able to sell any baby lizards (bar 1!!!)

EDIT - hopes they dont feel pain!!... well normally i dont see the babies being born or messed with, i clean them otu one day and they are there fluffy... but no not this time  i PANIC to much dont i? lol!!!

EDIT - silence.. i hope thats good.


EDIT noisey again, its the male... hmmm.. he keeps chasing the female (who have them in their mouths)


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> one is runnign around with one in her MOUTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dont panic they do carry babies around in there mouth its when they eat or fight over them like tug or war u should mainly worry, maybe not have as many mice in with each other next time? xx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Lover said:


> Dont panic they do carry babies around in there mouth its when they eat or fight over them like tug or war u should mainly worry, maybe not have as many mice in with each other next time? xx



well that was a horrible night, luckily i didt see any get eaten, and i hope none did. i foudn out it was teh male chasing the females, the females (*bar one) are new to it, so maybe they just werent sure what was happening. im sure they are ok, i just panic tooo much! hehe! ill find out in a few days when i cleane them out i guess.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

is there anyway you can remove the males from the cage into another for a short time? might mean less stress for the females.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> is there anyway you can remove the males from the cage into another for a short time? might mean less stress for the females.


i havent got a spare thank at the moe.....i have a spare box..
hmm
ill see how it goes tonight, ill sit watchig nthem again. and if it happenes again ill move him, and get a cage tommorrow. im gogin in to town anyway so i can get one whislt im there
i dont htink he ment any harm however. i think he was just overly interested.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i havent got a spare thank at the moe.....i have a spare box..
> hmm
> ill see how it goes tonight, ill sit watchig nthem again. and if it happenes again ill move him, and get a cage tommorrow. im gogin in to town anyway so i can get one whislt im there
> i dont htink he ment any harm however. i think he was just overly interested.


He is more interested in mating hte does again than the babies but babies often get injured at this time.
I have some that I keep together and some I have in singel sex groups and only introduce to mate.
I've found that there is very little difference in the survival rate of babies kept either way to behonest.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

God Im glad I dont breed them Id be a nervous wreck:lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> God Im glad I dont breed them Id be a nervous wreck:lol2:


 Could always send some through the post so your not left out 

( Of course i wouldnt send mice through the post tho )


TBH i dont go into panics when first mums give birth anymore, Nor do i worry if they eat the babies if it happens it happens, Ill breed them again and if they eat the litter the 2nd time retire them from breeding and put them in with pet mice.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

saxon said:


> He is more interested in mating hte does again than the babies but babies often get injured at this time.
> I have some that I keep together and some I have in singel sex groups and only introduce to mate.
> I've found that there is very little difference in the survival rate of babies kept either way to behonest.


kk thank you. thank you for your help, i just worry to much!! lol



Shell195 said:


> God Im glad I dont breed them Id be a nervous wreck:lol2:


lmao!! not as bad as me!! 



Mischievous_Mark said:


> Could always send some through the post so your not left out
> 
> ( Of course i wouldnt send mice through the post tho )
> 
> ...


i dont ''mind'' if they eat the babies,i just dont want to see or hear it thank you1! lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> i dont ''mind'' if they eat the babies,i just dont want to see or hear it thank you1! lol


Ive only ever seen one of my does eat her babies.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Ive only ever seen one of my does eat her babies.


how coudl you watch!! ahhhh


btw do i have to leave them a week.. they are really starting to smelle, and my OH is commign home tonight... after 4 weeks!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> how coudl you watch!! ahhhh
> 
> 
> btw do i have to leave them a week.. they are really starting to smelle, and my OH is commign home tonight... after 4 weeks!


 
I didnt watch the whole thing by the time i got home shed eated/killed most of them so nothing i could do really.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I didnt watch the whole thing by the time i got home shed eated/killed most of them so nothing i could do really.


eeek 
btw whats the minimum you would leave hte babies alone until you cleaned them out, its been 2 night, tonight wioll be the 3rd.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> eeek
> btw whats the minimum you would leave hte babies alone until you cleaned them out, its been 2 night, tonight wioll be the 3rd.


I leave mine till about 1 week n half - 2 week, But im always lucky enough to catch them a day before they give birth so there in a fresh cage before they give birth.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I leave mine till about 1 week n half - 2 week, But im always lucky enough to catch them a day before they give birth so there in a fresh cage before they give birth.


DAMMM
but what if it smells so much, when you walk in the room, you thnk your gonna be sick?... and you have your OH comming round after not seeing him for 3 ish weeks? lol will they definatly kill if disturbed to early?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> DAMMM
> but what if it smells so much, when you walk in the room, you thnk your gonna be sick?... and you have your OH comming round after not seeing him for 3 ish weeks? lol will they definatly kill if disturbed to early?


 
You could always try and clean the area around the nest....


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> You could always try and clean the area around the nest....


is teh problem the nest then? so if i tidy up the whollee cage leaving the nest (in a box anyway) it will be ok?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> is teh problem the nest then? so if i tidy up the whollee cage leaving the nest (in a box anyway) it will be ok?


When i had my first ever litter of mice i did this and they were all okay but i suppose it depends on the mother mouse/mice as every mouse is bound to act different in some way.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> When i had my first ever litter of mice i did this and they were all okay but i suppose it depends on the mother mouse/mice as every mouse is bound to act different in some way.


pffft

lol
why cant they eggs eh?
you invent one, and ill buy some off you!! lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

well i tidied up, the mice were by themsleves which i thought was odd, and not in the nest? maybe they have been reejected i dunno. anyway, there were 5 of them  TINY


----------



## bpc (Mar 7, 2009)

Ahhhh, congrats FG, any chance of a pic??? 

--- Now does the syringe feeding begin??

Ben


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bpc said:


> Ahhhh, congrats FG, any chance of a pic???
> 
> --- Now does the syringe feeding begin??
> 
> Ben


no it doesnt.. lol
too busy!!
lol
no pic im affraid, i was goign to is they were showing colour, but they werent soo.. they were pink, and TINY! lol


----------

